# John Deere LT180



## capnandy (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi,
I just got a used LT180 and I've noticed 2 things so far.

-It's only mowing with the right blade

the right side of the deck is lower than the left when lifted

What's up with that?

Thanks in advance,

capnandy


----------



## mikeinri (Dec 2, 2009)

Do you have a copy of the owners manual? 

Not sure about this model, but most tractors have various points of adjustment to level the decks.

As for the one blade that's not turning, do you notice a burning rubber smell when you're running the blades? It could have a bent spindle, causing the blade (and pulley) to not turn. The belt would run over this stopped pulley, causing premature wear (burning) of the belt.

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## capnandy (Apr 7, 2011)

I'll check the olnile manual for the leveling.

I don't smell a slipping belt, I'm about to take the deck off now and look around in the timing area.

Thanks,

capnandy


----------



## mikeinri (Dec 2, 2009)

I would remove the belt and turn the pulley by hand to see if the spindle and blade turn.
If not, a key or bolt may be missing or broken.
If yes, be sure there is no slop between spinning the pulley and the blade. Then make sure the belt is good, correct size, and installed correctly, including idler springs are OK.
Mike


----------



## mikeinri (Dec 2, 2009)

Could also be a missing belt. I have a Sears tractor which has two belts for the deck.
Mike


----------



## capnandy (Apr 7, 2011)

The timing belt is broken. The main pulley turns the right blade, which is convenient in a way, as it let's you mow with one blade.

I'll check the level when I put the deck back on.

Thanks for your help.

capnandy


----------



## mikeinri (Dec 2, 2009)

Cool. My setup is the same, primary belt drives the right side powered by the PTO, and a secondary belt runs the left side, powered by the right. One of them also powers the middle blade (I can't think of which one at the moment).

Anyway, I always wondered why they set it up this way, but as you mentioned, it would be good to at least be able to run one blade. Of course, with my luck, I'd break the primary belt, and nothing would work... :4-dontkno

Mike


----------

